# Breeder in PA / NJ / DE



## nbert

Does anyone know a reputable breeder in Pennsylvania, New Jersey or Delaware? I would like to start talking to them about a possible pup in the next 6 months.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## JillandDan

We live in Delaware and got our pup in Quakertown from Cazar's Vizslas. There are a few others in the area though. Good luck in finding your pup.


----------



## hollyandnick

We got our Lucy from Anderson's Vizslas. Nancy is located up in the southern part of the Catskills. I know it is not exactly the area, but she is an amazing breeder. We did ALOT of research and many many people sent us to her. She does not breed often, but I know she said she will in the next 6 months. All her dogs are great. If you want a pup earlier she can direct you as well. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DixiesMom

The Vizsla Club of America has a breeders directory on their website. 

http://vcaweb.org 

The tab is on the top right corner. Good luck.


----------



## nbert

Thanks everyone. I have some emails into the Vizsla Club of America and will check out the breeder in the Catskills.


----------



## Linescreamer

You can call Carol and ask if she has any left, or if there are any litters coming up with her club members. 

http://burjankennel.com/newlitters.html


----------



## nbert

Thanks going to visit Carol tomorrow.


----------



## Linescreamer

How did your visit turn out?


----------



## Looney

first post!!!!

i've been following STEELCITYVIZSLAS for a few years and now that my 22 yr old cat has pasted (soooo sad) it's time to open the family up to a new best friend.

This is where i'm going to get Laszlo from, they put me on the list and said more than likely Early March would be the date to pick him up.

look foward to learning tons on here thanks!!


----------



## Linescreamer

Looney - read the PM I sent you.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Ironically we did not get our Dozer from Steel City Vizslas.  he came from Cameo Vizslas in Westminster, MD from a very reputable breeder if you're interested. Her name is Iva Fischer. www.cameovizslas.com but she prefers show and "competition" homes, although ours is neither. Not far from your area. I think there's also someone around Latrobe, PA but I've never met them.


----------



## Looney

So if all goes to plan Morgan (1st litter) & Flash are due December 11th so mid/end of February Laszlo should be home in Brandon Florida!!!!!

i'm sooooo excited and sooooo nervous all at the same time!!! So much to do to get ready!!!

Thanks SCV's!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Contrats! We're also expecting a pup in February and are totally excited, yet a little nervous about the introduction to Dozer. But it'll be tons of fun all over again. And even more fun on a daily basis. The next 4 months will probably drag by. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Looney

we'll be up in town in december right after they are born i believe, so we get to meet them all! can't wait!! may even go to Wings Suds and Spudz haven't been in like 5 years.......

his name will be Laszlo "spudz" Looney since they are right close to the wing house why not right!!!


----------



## closet to the pin

SteelCityDozer said:


> Ironically we did not get our Dozer from Steel City Vizslas.  he came from Cameo Vizslas in Westminster, MD from a very reputable breeder if you're interested. Her name is Iva Fischer. www.cameovizslas.com but she prefers show and "competition" homes, although ours is neither. Not far from your area. I think there's also someone around Latrobe, PA but I've never met them.



We got our Zeke from Iva, he has been so good! 10mths now and picked up a few ribbons in the ring so far no points though. Call Iva, she just had a litter and am not sure if all the pups are spoken for. She can also give you some info on any upcoming litters.

Best, 

Phil


----------



## ctracyverizon

closet said:


> SteelCityDozer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically we did not get our Dozer from Steel City Vizslas.  he came from Cameo Vizslas in Westminster, MD from a very reputable breeder if you're interested. Her name is Iva Fischer. www.cameovizslas.com but she prefers show and "competition" homes, although ours is neither.
> 
> 
> 
> We got our Zeke from Iva, he has been so good! 10mths now and picked up a few ribbons in the ring so far no points though. Call Iva, she just had a litter and am not sure if all the pups are spoken for. She can also give you some info on any upcoming litters.
Click to expand...

Cameo Vizslas - We got Summit from Iva. He is six months old now.

She is a fantastic breeder and her dogs are the best!


----------



## rxpxskier

First post on here. I wanted to bump this up to see if anyone knew of any breeders in the area expecting anytime soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Breeder in PA / NJ / DE*



rxpxskier said:


> First post on here. I wanted to bump this up to see if anyone knew of any breeders in the area expecting anytime soon.
> 
> Thanks!


Unless you're prepared to accept any old dog, then I doubt you would be lucky enough to be even put on the list for a litter due soon. You can be on a list for months or sometimes years to get a well bred Vizsla puppy. 

If there is a pup available now, I would be highly suspect unless there was an unusual chain of events. Most in demand breeders will have 2nd and often 3rd dibs on pups in a litter. Be patient, research the lines. Go to shows, trials, agility, hunt tests and find pups with the traits you want and then get on the list and wait..............patiently............. 

As for breeders, I cannot help unless you would like to import an Australian pup.........


----------



## R E McCraith

Oz ? do you come with the PUP ? hope so ! LOL


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Breeder in PA / NJ / DE*



R said:


> Oz ? do you come with the PUP ? hope so ! LOL


Ooooh........REM...........one should never wish to hinder a pup like that........... 

I'd like to live in the U.S. someday. But not L.A. nor pretty much any city. Except perhaps San Francisco. I really like that place. Perhaps because it was the origins of the hippy movement........


----------

